# Saving burned manuscripts



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2003)

Fire damaged manuscripts erscued from the Chatres mediaeval library - bombed by allied planes in WWII, are to be scanned using modern techniques, to bring their information back into the the public sphere:

Hi-tech imaging could reveal lost texts



> A unique library of medieval manuscripts, devastated by fire during World War II and considered lost by scholars, could be restored using technology developed to study the surface of planets.
> 
> The medieval library at Chartres, France, was destroyed in an allied bombing raid on the evening of 26 May, 1944.
> 
> ...



Impressed to see how even "book-burning" - whether accidental or deliberate - is no longer so irreversible a problem.


----------

